

Marketing Superpowers - rfelix2121
https://medium.com/on-startups/d6704a4f231c

======
spitfire
This was a marketing piece if I've ever seen one. But to throw salt in the
wound, looking on the companies website their product doesn't seem to do what
the article claims. At least not without additional custom code. Which leads
you to a situation of "get started easily in 6 easy hours!".

The idea seemed great though. Give them an email, get back a dossier on the
person.

